# People who make a big issue out of something....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... so you offer them an explanation and a contact number, and they dont bother to get back to you!!! Â 

Why make a fucking issue out of it in the first place, if you cant be arsed to reply!?Â :-/


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And as a bizarre twist of fate, in next week's origami class, they are actually going to be making SOMETHING out of a BIG ISSUE....

boom boom


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

(it'll probably be a swan, btw...)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> And as a bizarre twist of fate, in next week's origami class, they are actually going to be making SOMETHING out of a BIG ISSUE....
> 
> boom boom


My god thats actually quite funny!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Don't encourage him.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Don't encourage him.


As if he needs any!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kev,

Me or someone else?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

: What did I do Vek? :'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> People who make a big issue out of something..


then start a thread in the flame room and then promptly disappear without responding! :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> And as a bizarre twist of fate, in next week's origami class, they are actually going to be making SOMETHING out of a BIG ISSUE....
> 
> boom boom


 ;D 
It's another good un


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> ;D
> It's another good un Â


brown noser!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> brown noser! Â


 :-*


----------

